# Ribs and chicken at the same time?



## mrkyoung (May 31, 2014)

Hey everyone,

 tomorrow I'm planning on pushing my smoking knowledge to the max, i would like to do a whole chicken and 2 racks of ribs. I have a wsm 18.5. Iv had the chicken soaking in a simple brine, and the ribs i'm going to do a dry rub. I'm looking for some input from past experiences, i'm not to sure on what the right temp to use is, the last time i did ribs i cooked then in the 225 range and the last time i did chicken i cooked it in the area of 300. Any help or insight would be excellent. THANKS!


----------



## venture (May 31, 2014)

As a new smoker, I would not combine those two in one smoke.

With more experience, there are ways to do it.

I like my ribs low and slow.

If you plan to eat the skin, the chix will need higher temps at some place in the process.

Also, the cook times are very different.

Keep at, you will get there!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## palladini (May 31, 2014)

I have had chicken ribs many times, Mind you they were deep fried chicken wings and oven cooked ribs.

You could do the ribs at 300 degrees, they will just cook quicker.  That being known, put the ribs on a bit later.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2014)

Simple , do your Rib s first (allow time before the party) put them wrapped in foil and towels in a cooler to hold the 2 hrs. need for the chicken you should do at 300*F for a better Skin. Breast to 165*F IMT and thighs to 170*F IMT. The Ribs will be fine

and taste like fresh off the grill and be almost fall off the bone. Problem solved and a great meal enjoyed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and  . . .


----------



## welshrarebit (May 31, 2014)

I did a thread titled 3 ribs 2 chicken 1 ribs. Basically do the three hour smoke for the ribs then foil them and put in oven for the two hour part; while ribs are int the oven raise the temp in your smoking and put the chicken in, the chicken should take about two hours. Then pull ribs from oven and finish in smoker. Turn the oven off and put chicken inside to keep warm.


----------



## h2so4ca (May 31, 2014)

You shouldn't have much trouble with smoking Ribs and Chicken at the same time. I would say run your WSM up to about 275 deg,

let the chicken dry in the refrigerator overnight before the smoke to dry out the skin. That will help you get a crisper skin. You will have 

to adjust your time on the ribs a bit but just watch them and you will be fine.


----------



## mrkyoung (Jun 1, 2014)

the idea of doing the ribs and then foiling until the chicken is done sounds like a good option for me. I think i might be trying that! once again , thank you


----------

